# Monitoring 2 pc's with gkrellm

## thomasando

I have seen screenshots of people running 2 sessions of gkrellm - one monitoring the local pc, and one monitoring a remote/networked pc... does anybody here know how this is done? i would like to monitor my server from my desktop but i dont know how....

----------

## Arzie

You can start X11 applications using your network.

You have to give the other box access to your local X-server, this is done by giving the command 'xhost ipofserver+'.

After that SSH into your server and type 'export DISPLAY=ipofotherpc:0.0'. Then type 'gkrellm2 &'.

----------

## thomasando

so i have to have x installed on my server? :S dont wanna have to install x on it...

----------

## nitro322

you can run the gkrellm daemon on remote machines, then use the gkrellm client on your workstation to connect to the remote daemons.  For example, if you were running gkrellmd on somehost, start gkrellm with 'gkrellm2 -s somehost' to monitor that host rather than your local machine.

----------

## thomasando

beautiful! that worked a treat - thanks heaps!

----------

## timfreeman

thanks for the info. 

also found this thread

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=75660

and then check out this script I wrote to do one or more at once

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=100709

----------

